# General > Book & Author Requests >  Emily of New Moon

## New_Moon

Hello I would like to request you getting Emily of New Moon, Emily Climbs and Emily's Quest written by L.M Montgomery.
That's all. Thanks

----------


## MustyTurtle

I would love to see the rest of the Emily books. But I think the problem is they were writen after 1920.

----------


## Jay

Uhm, I found the works of L. M. Montgomery on the web, it seems to be out of copyright in Australia, soo... I think I just quote what they say on that site about it...




> The following works by L. M. Montgomery are e-texts and can be read on-line. These external links will open in a new browser window. Etexts are at hosted by Project Gutenberg, Celebration of Women Writers at University of Pennsylvania and Carnegie Mellon University. Everything written by LMM and published though 1939 are now available as e-texts aside from her "Courageous Women" essay. The entire Anne, Emily, and Pat series can be read online now.


The Project Guttenberg links are Australian, so I'm guessing in Australia, L. M. Montgomery is out of copyright (mostly, it seems)

You can find her work here

----------

